# Need advice on Distro



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 28, 2014)

I am currently rocking Debian 7.4 x64. Ubuntu 14.04 recently came out am I am curious if it is worth switching to. I love my Gnome 3 but Debian 7.4 is behind on the updates and features that are in Gnome 3.10 or 3.12. The current kernel prevents me from upgrading to Gnome 3.10 or 3.12. I am open to alternate DEs.


----------



## fisheater (Jun 1, 2014)

Another option would be to move from Debian Stable to Debian Testing (or even Unstable, for the adventurous).

I have to admit yhat sidux, aptosid's predecessor, taught me a lot about binary files and more.  It was fun to use -- the latest software being available.  I suggest learning Clonezilla well and backing up before upgrades of any sort when using Debian Unstable.  The community fora at aptosid and siduction are helpful and often warn of upgrade issues in their fora, as well.

This link may be applied to XFCE and other DEs, too.  Take your pick.
Kernel compiling, FYI.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 1, 2014)

Why not just try it on a virtual machine?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 3, 2014)

Just made the jump to Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome edition. Seems to work fine so far. May wait for the next version of Debian which will include Gnome 3.12 and Full Wayland support.


----------



## vectoravtech (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm trying an Italian distro called Aptosid KDE based on Debian (I686) http://aptosid.com/





I used this tutorial to install firefox nightly build http://tutorialforlinux.com/2013/04/08/linux-antix-12-thanatos-i386-howto-install-firefox-nightly/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 1, 2014)

vectoravtech said:


> I'm trying an Italian distro called Aptosid KDE based on Debian (I686) http://aptosid.com/




Why does it look like I am looking at a computer UI from the 90s?


----------



## vectoravtech (Aug 1, 2014)

I think it looks great for being live medium with Debian on KDE thats functionable, is there distros with the same  base that look better? I havnt found out about installing java and flash in live yet but I love my Linux Mint Mate 64bit though.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 2, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Why does it look like I am looking at a computer UI from the 90s?


Why must a serious use OS puke Skittles all over the screen? GNOME 3 is more flashy but is somewhat unpractical for some uses because of the huge loads of eyecandy.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't like glossy looking OSes. I think vista was too glossy. 7 is borderline. I kinda prefer the windows 8 look.  I got start 8 so I don't have metro annoying me.


----------



## vectoravtech (Aug 2, 2014)

There's also Manjaro Debian


----------

